# Beef Jerky?



## tommyd (Sep 22, 2013)

i know that this isn't commonly mentioned, but i was wondering if i can feed my hedgehog beef jerky as a treat? if so, then what should i be aware of?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No beef jerky isn't a healthy treat. Just read the list of ingredients.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What Nikki said. Too much salt, for one thing. If you want to offer a similar treat, there are dog and cat jerky treats that are much better. Just make sure you cut them up smaller - the dog ones are definitely too big and personally I think the cat ones are a little too big too, especially since they take a bit of chewing. Lily loved them! I just cut them in half for her and she didn't seem to have any problems.


----------

